# Sony's 2nd gen True 4K VPL-VW600ES projector



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I was so excited to receive our first allocation of Sony's VLP-VM600ES true 4K Ultra HD projectors that I unboxed it immediately and set it up on our showroom bar, projected the image on a Da-Lite pop-up screen to see it perform. The experience was like nothing less than.... you fill in the blanks.

Tomorrow is a very busy day, but I rescheduled all of our Thursday a/v custom install jobs so my techs can help me set-up our 10.5' wide 2:39 CinemaScope screen with our high-end 9.2 audio system in our theater demo room. The room is painted flat black floor to ceiling with great acoustical treatments. This room is totally absent of light.

Our clients may have to wait while I test and evaluate this beauty.

-Robert


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

What screen material will you be using to showcase the Sony projector?

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Alan, My store theater demo room has a 10.5' wide CinemaScope Joe Kane Affinity Da-Lite HD Progressive 0.9 gain fixed screen. 

I'm upgrading our JVC DLA-RS66 with Panamorph's Anamorphic fixed lens that will be retired to my personal home theater. 

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just launched our dedicated website for Sony's new 4K VPL-VW600ES projector.

Take a look.

Happy holidays!

-Robert


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh man i bet that unit can produce a awesome picture and very nice indeed. :T


----------

